# toolkraft 6x28 belt sander antique '50s or 1960s



## Jon- (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys I need some advicefrom my fellow woodworkers! I am a newbie,I am addicted to wood! I recently bought an old toolkraft belt sander 6x28 with a 9" sanding disc. It is from the late 50's early 60's. It works and the motor is still good. The stand has a bit of rust but the sander itself just needs a good cleaning. I paid $20.00 bucks for this thing. I was thinking of restoring it, while keeping as much as possible original. Do you guys think it is worth it, or is it just an old piece of scrap!
Is there a market for tools like this? Any information or advice would really help. Thanks for taking the time to read this and respond. Will post pictures when I get it cleaned up this weekend
Jon


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

The market for tools like that is you. Keep it and use it. If it's functional restoring it probably won't make much difference other than cosmetic and most of us don't really care too much about the cosmetics of our tools. If you enjoy restoring things, it's worth it, otherwise wait until it stops working well and then do it.


----------



## tjwoodworking (Oct 3, 2010)

frankp said:


> ...most of us don't really care too much about the cosmetics of our tools...


Savages!

AFAIK, parts are still available from toolkraft for their machines, although they haven't been manufatured for a long time.

This should be a perfectly good machine, as good as or better than many new versions.

Check out VintageMachinery for pics and info on ToolKraft, and OWWM for info on restoration if you decide to make it pretty, or need to tweak it's performance.

Timothy


----------

